# Voyager into shuttle



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This needs its own thread instead of hijacking a Fantastic Voyager thread.

Okay, so I looked at this:








... and thought, hey, that fuselage is Star Trek shuttle-shaped!

So I sealed up the intakes (let's pretend that's an impulse engine housing so I don't have to remove the whole thing) ....










And of course we need a crew of Starfleet science personnel, a command pilot and an engineer...










All Voyager crew taken from two kits.
The greeblies on the back wall are 1/48 jet engine parts.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Speaking of Impulse engines...


















Nacelle pylons...


















This is going quicker than I thought!
Everything new is just sheet plastic. The nacelle is plastic tube (the shuttle's don't taper like the E's) The domes are pearl beads, the tail cowls are from the old Spaceship Set Enterprise.

I'm thinkin' paint is gonna hit this puppy this weekend!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Ha! That looks perfect John.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

John, it looks fantastic! I have been waiting to see this, since you first mentioned it, way before the kit came out. Got a name picked out yet?


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

....WOW! Awesome idea, I knew someone would "Trek Out" this kit. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Well, as a big fan of the stock Voyager, the thought of building it as anything else is kinda like WRONG!!! to me.

But!! I have to say that really looks nice. It definitely makes a great starfleet vessel. Great work! :thumbsup: I think I remarked over on the Voyager thread that this little ship looks to me like an early version of the DS-9 runabouts; perhaps that could lead to an appropriate name?

John, it seems to me that you have managed to get a very smooth join between the windshield and the hull. Could you share your method of doing that with us? 

Cheers!
Huzz


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm gonna name it Voyager, of course! 
It'll be a "heavy survey shuttle" attached to the USS Soryu.
I'm gonna completely ignore landing gear and just mount it to the kit stand.

As for being a pre-runabout runabout, I can't call it that. There was a discussion over at TrekBBS.com where we were talking about the possibility of early runabouts, and I was rather adamatly on the side of NOT retconning Trek history - I said the runabouts were first seen on DS9, they were alluding to as being a brand new concept then, and that's that as far as I was concerned.

Painted myself into a corner there. I cannot show weakness! I cannot recant! :lol:


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

LOL! You are a mad man! :lol: 

Voyager - of course! Doh!!

So - spill the beans on that windshield / hull transition - how did ya do it? Me wants to know!! 

Huzz


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Damn! John, I'm *seriously* impressed. When I first saw this thread, I was thinking "Huh?"

The way you can look at a kit and see something *completely* different is the kind of creativity I really envy.

Hats off to you sir!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

For the windshield, first of all you gotta dip it in Future Floor Polish, wick off the excess on a tissue, and let it dry. Glue will NOT craze a clear part that's been coated in Future.

Glued it on with Tenax, filled any gaps with superglue, and just sanded until it was flush with the hull.

Now the hard part, which is trying to sand with fine enough grades to smooth the clear part clear again, and hope another coat of future makes it really clear again!


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

John P said:


> Now the hard part, which is trying to sand with fine enough grades to smooth the clear part clear again, and hope another coat of future makes it really clear again!


I've always had good results with an LMG polishing kit. Hard to find anything much finer than 12000 grit!


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Cool idea. The red shirt is gonna get it though!
LOL...

Max Bryant


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Comin' right along, John! I like how it's turned out thus far.


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

You are a master at this!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Very nice, John. :thumbsup:


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

John, this is amazing. It reminds me a little of the "aqua-shuttle" from the animated series. Just another one of those shuttles sitting in the lower decks of the bay on the Enterprise, just waiting for the moment that they will need its special design and equipment.

Can't wait to see what it looks like with decals and such. Do you have specially designed decals for it, or are they in the process of creation?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Decal art in progress, I'll have to print it to check the sizing out.
gotta go thru my photoetch scraps and find some grills and inspection panels like the galileo has.

The redshirt - notice I made him an officer, so he's safe? :lol:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

John P said:


> The redshirt - notice I made him an officer, so he's safe? :lol:


Technically, ALL Starfleet personnel are officers -- they don't have an "enlisted personnel" category. The redshirt's sleeve braid indicates that he's at least a lieutenant -- good thing, since it seemed all the Security guys who got killed off were ensigns.

Looks mighty clean and sleek so far -- if a bit dachshund-proportioned. Somehow the _Voyager_ just looks naked without those huge delta wings!


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

Looks great John.

Gotta say, if I was working in the same building as you I'd be weary of leaving anything lying on my desk in case you wandered by and re-imagined it into a Trek ship


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Keep in mind... Scotty was a redshirt and he did OK. :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

scotpens said:


> Technically, ALL Starfleet personnel are officers -- they don't have an "enlisted personnel" category.


 Incorrect, I think. In TOS there was a rank of "Crewman." I always took that to be enlisted crew. The guys in jumpsuits cleaning out the boilers.


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

I think there are "crewmen" who do the bulk of the busy work on the ship
and since this is a craft with a main mission of exploration, there are sure
to be a bunch of non starfleet scientists on board who would also be considered crewmen but would probably be called by their title, i.e., Dr.
Professor, etc.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

John P said:


> Incorrect, I think. In TOS there was a rank of "Crewman." I always took that to be enlisted crew. The guys in jumpsuits cleaning out the boilers.


From _The Making of Star Trek_, p.209:

Although the _Enterprise_ is a military vessel, its organization is only semimilitary. The "enlisted men" category does not exist. _Star Trek_ goes on the assumption that every man and woman aboard the U.S.S. _Enterprise_ is the equivalent of a qualified astronaut, therefore an officer.

Reference is occasionally made to "the crew," in which case it is a generalized statement meant to include everyone aboard the ship. A reference to "senior officers" would refer to a much smaller, specific group of the crew members.

I recall the generic term "crewman" being used only in a couple of early episodes, specifically in "The Man Trap," before any of Trek canon was established.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Nova Designs said:


> Keep in mind... Scotty was a redshirt and he did OK. :thumbsup:


Yes, but he was indispensable! Without his miraculous engineering skills, the _Enterprise_ would have been destroyed 50 times over!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hmmm.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

scotpens said:


> From _The Making of Star Trek_, p.209:
> 
> Although the _Enterprise_ is a military vessel, its organization is only semimilitary. The "enlisted men" category does not exist. _Star Trek_ goes on the assumption that every man and woman aboard the U.S.S. _Enterprise_ is the equivalent of a qualified astronaut, therefore an officer.
> 
> ...


There were plenty of those guys running around in overalls...I always figured them to be enlisted crew of some sort.

Then on DS9, O'Brien was quite specifically a Chief Petty Officer.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

spe130 said:


> There were plenty of those guys running around in overalls...I always figured them to be enlisted crew of some sort.
> 
> Then on DS9, O'Brien was quite specifically a Chief Petty Officer.


Well, Starfleet's organizational makeup could have changed by the time of _TNG_ and _DS9_. But I don't want to hijack this into another "Just how military is Starfleet?" thread.


Jim NCC1701A said:


> Looks great John.
> 
> Gotta say, if I was working in the same building as you I'd be weary of leaving anything lying on my desk in case you wandered by and re-imagined it into a Trek ship


It's probably a good rule to keep ANY small object away from John's curious gaze, unless you want it converted into a Trek spaceship! And that goes for your pets as well! :lol:

P.S. I think you mean "leery."


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Paint!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I love it! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Are you going to kit it? :lol:  :devil:


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Pardon the pun but this is fantastic!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

What pun?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

John P said:


> Paint!


Looking sharp! Still reminds me a bit of a dachshund, though -- or one of those old "stretch" DC-9s.

As for the bulge on top, it could be an impulse power unit as you suggested -- or perhaps it could have markings to suggest an interchangeable, mission-specific equipment pod.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Something that big . . . and no windows? 

Very nice work, John!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Trek Ace said:


> Something that big . . . and no windows?


Who needs side windows when you've got that panoramic wrap-around windshield up front? After all, in a spaceship, you only need to see where you're going!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The whole aft section is laboratory space. We want those folks to pay strict attention to what they're doing!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The reason you don't see many of these shuttles, is that most put them on auto pilot, go back in the lab, make some popcorn, and the shuttle gets eaten but a space amoeba.


----------



## edwhitefire (Jan 23, 2004)

So this is the precursor to the Runabouts, right?


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

edwhitefire said:


> So this is the precursor to the Runabouts, right?


I think someone needs to read the rest of this forum thread.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I bet there's a disco ball in the back.


This is John P we're talking about here! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Looking forward to seeing the final product, John.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Me too!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Man thats looking swell john! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

John, I am wondering if you are going to keep the stand, or make a new one? How about a base looking like a hangar deck, or a diorama type planet surface.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh,the kit stand. I love the Aurora stand.
I didn't do any landing gear for it, so anything with ground is out.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I like it! The hood scoop on top begs for detail. Is it going to be something?

(it kinda resembles an intake but maybe it could be used for a "sensor array" or "deflector". (did I say that right?))


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Steve244 said:


> I like it! The hood scoop on top begs for detail. Is it going to be something?
> 
> (it kinda resembles an intake but maybe it could be used for a "sensor array" or "deflector". (did I say that right?))


At the start of this thread, John said he sealed and filled in the twin "intakes" so they could be an impulse engine housing or something, since Starfleet shuttlecraft don't use air-breathing engines.

Of course you'll do as you please with it, John, but I still say it should be a modular equipment pod. Actually, it could also be an RV air conditioner. (Space conditioner?)


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Actually, I _love_ the fact that the outside, especially the "hump" deosn't have any details. Its smooth and aerodynamic... just like TOS era ships _should_ be. Adding pointless greebles to fill up space is like hanging chintzy mirrors, candle holders and wreather in every space in your home. Tacky!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I was gonna put a grille there, as if a cooling grille for the impulse engine (or maybe reverse thrust?), but I just think it looks better blank. I'm not that big a fan of breeblies.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

yeah, I have to admit smooth is better for that era of future history.

breeblies? The technical term is greebles. Breeblies are something else.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

scotpens said:


> Actually, it could also be an RV air conditioner. (Space conditioner?)


Hmm ... as in an urban assault vehicle ?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Actually, the correct term has always been "greeblies." I only got one letter wrong, because it was one key away from the right one and I didn't proofread.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Do Kligon ships have breeblies?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ You are starting to get too techinical, for us modelers to follow!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Hehehe... its definitely "greebles." Optionally you can use "nurnies"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greeble


But I think the shuttle is perfect without them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

nurnie, nurnie, nurnie. phhhhhddtttp!

I'm thinking breeblies are more for figure kits.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

^^^^ no, those are jubblies!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

What happened to plain old doodads, watchamacallits and thingies?


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

shipped all our old stock to Canada for use in the HVAC industry.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nova Designs said:


> Hehehe... its definitely "greebles." Optionally you can use "nurnies"
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greeble
> 
> ...


 It's been "greeblies" for decades before Wiki was around. Do a google on "greeblies" and it'll turn up. Wiki was made by ignorant young'uns.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I seem to recall also seeing the phrase "adding some nernie detail" in the mid-eighties ...?


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

John P said:


> It's been "greeblies" for decades before Wiki was around. Do a google on "greeblies" and it'll turn up. Wiki was made by ignorant young'uns.


Not to belabor the issue, but I happen to know Ron Thornton personally and he says "greebles" And I bet I'm older than you--or at least close! :wave:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

SteveR said:


> I seem to recall also seeing the phrase "adding some nernie detail" in the mid-eighties ...?


Are you sure that wasn't "some NERDY detail"?  

Oh, BTW, John, how's the shuttle coming? Have you decided what ship it will be attached to?


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Yeash, who cares about what its called... we wanna see more of your amazing work, John!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

:thumbsup:

I really like that one, John!

Great work!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

The Star Wars Sketchbook by Joe Johnston printed in '77 page 53
Millenium Falcon Bottom 

"Mechanical *Greebly* hanging down. Helps hide set"

just a historical note


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The phraseology coincidentally came up over at Starship Modeler too. Scott Alexander says "greeblies" is strictly a layman term, Professionals say "nurnies" for the small bits, and "kluge" (pronounced "klooge") for large areas of nurnie detail.

In any case, the way I've always heard it for many years is "greeblies." I haven't heard it said "greebles" until, well, until somebody said it here!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

In IT klugey has a distinct meaning. Inelegant.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Stop stalling John, get it done!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Nova Designs said:


> Not to belabor the issue, but I happen to know Ron Thornton personally and he says "greebles"





Lou Dalmaso said:


> The Star Wars Sketchbook by Joe Johnston printed in '77 page 53
> Millenium Falcon Bottom
> 
> "Mechanical *Greebly* hanging down. Helps hide set"


Technically, "greeble" should be a noun and "greebly" should be an adjective meaning "covered all over in greebles."


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

scotpens said:


> Technically, "greeble" should be a noun and "greebly" should be an adjective meaning "covered all over in greebles."


Oh, I thought the word for that was "Engreeblement" ??


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Stop stalling John, get it done!


 It IS done. I finished it last night. 

I'll take final pictures over the weekend.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Aaaand here we are!

Beauty angle:








(Yes, I made a decal for the stand too )

Going away:








The stripe on this side is perfect. On the "hero" (left) side it's wobbley. Oh well.

Belly:








I used photoetch parts from a Fletcher class DD set for the grills on the side of the nacelles and the retracted feet.

Assend, showing the gigundo impulse engine:








Annoyed myself seriously doing those contours

Okay, this is disturbing:








I didn't realize until I saw this photo, that airbrushing Future on the windshield left a pebbled texture! You really can't see it (well, MY old eyes can't) normally.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

YYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## hawk1999 (Jul 9, 2000)

i like it. just tell everyone its flying in a rainstorm:thumbsup:


----------



## The Trekmodeler (Jul 21, 2005)

Absatively Beautifous!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Nice lines! (what, no back story?)


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

You know what you should have added, John???

Windshield wipers! LOL!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Fantastic! I knew you had a plan for the Voyager, but this is far better than I imagined. 
At first view of the wiper-less windshield shot, I thought..Lego crew members!


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...thank you for sharing this project John. Simply magnificent! The decal on the stand is great too.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Gorgeous! I like the colorful uniforms and the STOS styling of the shuttlecraft. :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

In action:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/kitbash/trekpage_shuttle_vgr.html
The first pic is an uninspired throw-together of Earth and Saturn. The second is a render in Bryce, using a downloaded ruined building. I'll do a second page with more photos of the model eventually, but I just wanted to get the website updated for now.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

http://www.inpayne.com/models/kitbash/shuttlevgerpic02.jpg

That looks more like overflowing sewage down there


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

yay! backstory.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Sor Yu happy with the final results, John?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> http://www.inpayne.com/models/kitbash/shuttlevgerpic02.jpg
> 
> That looks more like overflowing sewage down there


 It's fun trying to find the right materials in Bryce, maybe tweak them a little. Adding just a touch of brown ground fog to the atmosphere really helped that mess down there!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Trek Ace said:


> Sor Yu happy with the final results, John?


 :freak:



:lol:

I HirYu like it!
(Japanese aircraft carrier humor! A rare and wonderful thing!)


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

That it is!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

John, you are amazing. Of course you knew that! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's a burden. :freak:



(thanks! )


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> It's fun trying to find the right materials in Bryce, maybe tweak them a little. Adding just a touch of brown ground fog to the atmosphere really helped that mess down there!


Ooh, that smell!

Can you smell that smell? :freak:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

John P said:


> In action:
> http://www.inpayne.com/models/kitbash/trekpage_shuttle_vgr.html
> The first pic is an uninspired throw-together of Earth and Saturn. The second is a render in Bryce, using a downloaded ruined building. I'll do a second page with more photos of the model eventually, but I just wanted to get the website updated for now.


 
Hit the link again, go to the bottom and hit "tech link."
I put up a lot more photos of the model.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

I'm having a hard time grasping the scale. The exacto knife in this shot makes it look tiny. Unless that's your barbell next to it.

too bad to clos'er all up. (I'm having evil thoughts about making Seaview a convertable).










Their "cuff rings" is that metal foil?!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Never mind; it's tiny. (big hands don't run in the family do they?)


----------

